# Been looking.



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I've been looking around through my surplus magazines for a cheap rifle to plink and do whatever I want to do with it. I have no idea what I'm getting myself into with a lot of these guns, but I want a gunt that is capable of taking down deer sized animals at a moments notice. I could care less whether it has a bayonet on it or not, I'm not going to be bayonet charging anything. I'm considering an sks, one of those 8mm mauser bolt actions(I don't know what model, it may be a 98 or something), I just want something under 110 bucks. I don't care how pretty it is as long as it shoots and isnt falling apart. But right now, my two biggest considerations are 8mm and 7.62x54, A few of the neighbors are having problems with some big, and I mean some big cats, yeah you know what I'm talking about. The cats are going after their cattle, and they filmed it out there on my grandparents land. This isnt just for varmints, I want something to go shoot around with. One of those "just toss it in the bed of the truck" guns. I saw one gun in a magazine called a GUARDIA CIVIL SPANISH MAUSER 308, never heard of it before, but I'm new to this kind of weaponry. It looks to be a copy of the m98k converted to 308 winchester. Its got a 21" barrel. Looks pretty good and I can get it for 120, whatever you guys think, tell me, because anything helps.
Thanks,
Dlip


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Look at the Mosin Nagants....
Either a 91/30 or the M38 version.

91/30 is the 29" barrel full length rifle. The M38 is the 20" barrelled Carbine. Either one of those will do you good service. EIther of these are in 7.62X54R. It is about equal to the .308 or .30-06

The turkish mauser 1938 that is coming back into the market would be a good choice also. It is in 8mm

I would be a little leary of the Spanish Gaurdia. It is a small ring, small action receiver that wasn't designed for the pressures of the modern .308. Some dealers will even put this warming in their ads.

Check out *Parallax Bill's website *for some good info on these as well.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Dito on the Mossin.

even the shorter carbine will have acceptible accuracy. id say 1MOA is attainable withought any real modification.

The 91/30 will be more accurate, and are usualy CHEAPER as far as price. I believe AIM surpluss sels them in good condition for around $60. Never fear, they may not compare to a new rem 700 as far as accuracy, but they ARE rugged and reliable. they will take a beating and keep on ticking. their LOW, price is due to the large glut of these rifles on the market.

The 7.62x54 is cheap, widely avalible, and more than enough to take down the cats.
:beer:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

are the m44's equipped with the mauser action? And also, do you guys have any links that I could borrow. I was looking through my american rifleman magazine and came across an advertisement for k98-M48 mausers, I'll send you guys the link, tell me what you think, I want a mauser action, other than that, I dont care what gun it is. I thought it looked like a pretty good deal since it came with all of the accessories.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

www.aimsurplus.com ; Aim Surplus.
www.southernohiogun.com ; Southern Ohio Gun
http://catalog.jgsales.com/ ; J&G Sales
http://www.gunsnammo.com/ ;Wholesale Gun's and Ammo

Some of the places these guns are available.

The Mosin family includes: M91/30, M91/59, M38, M44, M1891, Finnish M39 to name a few.

All of these use the same type action based off the original M1891 action in one way or another. Reliable, sturdy and accurate has been my experience.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> even the shorter carbine will have acceptible accuracy. id say 1MOA is attainable withought any real modification.


That I doubt. 1 MOA is good to shoot for with a new rifle and a scope. To try that with a 60 year old pitted military rifle with iron sights would be nearly impossible.

I also agree on the mauser, although the SKS serves better as a plinker the mauser has ammo available very, very cheap and is a more capable deer round than the 7.62x39.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Have you even shot one of these rifles?

I have 6 of these guns and the 4 that I shoot are all accurate that I would not hesitate to use these for a rush gun for deer or even a truck gun. The other two guns I have are gunsmith specials that will yield me a servicable M44 and give me a frame to work off of to sporterize and scope. once that is complete, it should easily set the pace with my .308 I have.


----------



## SDBowman (Sep 28, 2004)

What caliber is the 7.62X39 equivelant to, 223?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It is the 7.62x54R, or near a 30-06. The 7.62x39 is the AK and SKS round, and is considerably more powerful than the .223.



> Have you even shot one of these rifles?
> 
> I have 6 of these guns and the 4 that I shoot are all accurate that I would not hesitate to use these for a rush gun for deer or even a truck gun. The other two guns I have are gunsmith specials that will yield me a servicable M44 and give me a frame to work off of to sporterize and scope. once that is complete, it should easily set the pace with my .308 I have.


If you can get sub 1 inch at 100 yards with a military mosin and iron sights either you have a magic gun or you aren't shooting at 100 yards.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

"That I doubt. 1 MOA is good to shoot for with a new rifle and a scope. To try that with a 60 year old pitted military rifle with iron sights would be nearly impossible. "

no, im talking about shooting 1 MOA with a rifle having a Bright shiny bore, a sniper bolt and a decent scope.

$65 for said gun
$35 for replacement sniper bolt
$50 for a decent scope from Walmart.

well Under two hundred bucks TRICKED OUT. and it wil shoot 1MOA.

O, and if you get the one with the folding bayonet, you may want to shoot with it extended...Alot of Mossin fanitics tell me it shoots a little better that way.


----------

